# Mossy Oak Archery Products From: www.mossyoakhunt.com/



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Mossy Oak Archery Products
From: www.mossyoakhunt.com/


For all you people that are big fans of Mossy Oak and find that “It’s not a Passion. It’s An Obsession.” There is a website for you featuring Archery, Rifle and Waterfowl hunting items in your favorite Mossy Oak camo.
It’s www.MossyOakHunt.com and it has a lot of Mossy Oak hunting items waiting for you.
First item that I found very handy is, the Pro Hunter Kit. Equipped with gut hook knife, folding knife which is equipped with bone/wood cutting blade and a caping knife. The 4” blades are made of 440A stainless steel which is a higher grade of cutlery steel, with more carbon, allowing for much better edge retention. Having the least amount of carbon in it, 440A is the most stain-resistant. All this comes in a nice Mossy Oak sheath with belt loop allowing you to carry it on your pack or on your belt.
Next is the Field Dressing Knife which resembles the every famous Wyoming Knife. With the razor blade replaceable blades it easily cuts through animal hides and with the ergonomically shaped handle, making it easy to hold on to and maneuver. The knife comes with a nice case which can also be attached to your belt of back pack for easy access.
Ever wanted a nice Mossy Oak cover for those expensive binos? Well they too are available in neoprene and are made in two different sizes, compact and standard.
These fit snug over your binos protecting them from rain and scratching.
As a hunter sometimes you need to assist Mother Nature with a little pruning to help better your chances of a harvest. So, for that Mossy Oak have the Pro Hunter Dual Blade Saw. Push button locks open or close the blades making it stable and safe to use. Both blades are 6” and one blade is for wood and the other for bone. They have cut well and not dulled during my use of this very compact set. The handled is made of molded plastic but allows for a nice fit and secure grip as well.
My last item is the Adjustable Bow Hanger. This is very handy when you are in your tree stand and needing a place to put your bow while you wait for that brute of a lifetime to come strolling in. I really like the compact size which fit very nicely in my pack and screwed into the tree with ease. If you already have a bow hanger use this to hang your gear.
Overall, I have found the products to hold up to what they were made for and are made of quality plastics and metals. There are many more items available on the website so make a point to visit them at www.mossyoakhunt.com 

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

